# Nvidia 1650 erro lock



## Sebastião Ferreira (Mar 4, 2020)

FreeBSD 13-current.Conflict in the video nvidia 1650, what would be the solution?


----------



## shkhln (Mar 4, 2020)

Neither Nvidia nor this forum provide any support for CURRENT.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 4, 2020)

Indeed. Sebastião Ferreira please read the rules: Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions


----------

